# New Here



## Blossomgapfarm (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wanting to say hello. I am new to dairygoatinfo but have posted on homesteadingtoday both as Blossomgapfarm and Silver Marten (my daughter.) I love making soap but have never used milk. We have 3 Nubian does, one doeling. Two of our girls are due at the end of March beginning of April. Looking forward to using their milk in our soap and learning from you all here.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:welcome We're glad to have you on the board!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to DGI. Check out the other areas, as well. Lots of good info and great people here.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

HI!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome Dawn!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Welcome! You will learn SO much from the ladies on here!


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you. I have learned so much already, going back and reading old posts. Forgive me if some of my questions seems so basic. Many of you are so far advanced from where I am that I feel silly asking but I know that asking and doing are the only way for me to learn.


----------

